# My 508 wanted to update this morning



## goofy173 (Oct 24, 2003)

My 508 asked to do an update this morning. I haven't seen it ask this for years. Anyone know what the update is about? From what I remember, usually updates added more problems than it fixed so I don't want to take it unless I know what it's for.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The new update was released 8/24/2010. The last update that was released was in 2008. The newest software version for a 508 is P4.09. There isn't much information available on what the software update would be for. I would assume it would be to correct any issues that the previous software had and to improve functionally of your receiver. You have an older receiver that isn't really supported any longer. If you would like you could upgrade to a newer receiver with better features and more recording. If you would like to upgrade I would be happy to assist you, PM your DISH account or phone number if you are interested in upgrading.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, as discussed in the main P4.09 thread, P4.09 didn't address the plethora of bugs in P4.08. Including very obvious ones that should have been fixed. It's a waste of time on many levels.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

goofy173 said:


> My 508 asked to do an update this morning. I haven't seen it ask this for years. Anyone know what the update is about? From what I remember, usually updates added more problems than it fixed so I don't want to take it unless I know what it's for.


You could provide what version of software your 508 is running.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Unless it's P3.66 it doesn't really matter.


----------

